# Great Day in The Everglades



## SteveGibson (Jul 21, 2008)

Bob Parker, president of the Mangrove Coast Fly Fishers, and I drove down to The Everglades this morning for a day of fly fishing for oscar, Mayan cichlid, largemouth bass, bluegill and whatever. Turned out to be the best oscar bite I've ever experienced. In all, I would estimate we caught and released 100 oscar -- and most were hefty.

First thing in the morning, we caught a few bass, bluegill and oscar on poppers. But that bite slowed quickly. We switched to the Myakka Minnow and the action got hot. We had numerous double-headers. Often, we'd hook oscar on 10 casts in a row.

I used a 4-weight with 5-pound braided tippet. First time I've used the braid and it worked well.

When an oscar hits, the first move is to get back in the cover and you must prevent that or you'll lose the fish and probably your fly. On the day, I used two Myakka Minnows and lost none. I had to retire one because most of the tail was gone.

Water is low in The 'Glades which is great for fly fishing. Fish are concentrated.

On the day, we caught 100 oscar, 12 largemouth bass (nothing large), 15 bluegill, 5 Mayan cichlid and 12 stumpknocker.

Parker doing battle:









Mayan cichlid on Myakka Minnow:









Nice oscar on Myakka Minnow:


----------



## StormWarningII (Mar 26, 2008)

Did you keep any for the table?

I am assuming a stumpknocker is a shellcracker?

I've had Oscars in my fish tank, but never in my frier...


----------



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

the oscars and mayans taste good surprisingly.

we usually fish south of bell glades right by where they have the sawgrass airboat rides and animal exhibits.


----------



## SteveGibson (Jul 21, 2008)

StormWarningII said:


> Did you keep any for the table?
> 
> I am assuming a stumpknocker is a shellcracker?
> 
> I've had Oscars in my fish tank, but never in my frier...



I've eaten oscar and they're good. They have thick, white fillets. A stumpknocker is also known as a spotted sunfish. A shellcracker is a redear sunfish.


----------

